# Skunked!



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone have any great ways to get skunk spray out of ears?
We got the smell off of the rest of him, but were wary of pouting anything in those poor ears. Vet doesn't open for another hour, so suggestions for those smelly ears are welcome.
Before everyone asks, we checked him over extremely thoroughly and there are no wounds and he very recently had his rabies booster. At least we don't have to worry about that.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Pouring. My phone hates me today


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Natures miracle- Myah got skunked last week- dampen a paper towel with it and wipe out the ears- works well but if they get wet the smell comes back a bit!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Natures miracle, although, i hate to say it. No one ever has found a sure fire way to completely get the skunk smell out. 

Shiggs was sprayed before adoption. 2 trips to the groomers, bottles of natures miracle and after 2 years we finally cannot smell the light skunky flavor- 

Skunk is a tough one lol.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's not nice, that's for sure!
I'll grab a bottle of the skunk formula, the stench off those ears could possibly stop a charging rhino!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

The Natures Miracle could easy be better, I have always used a mix of dish soap, hydrogen peroxide, and baking soda. Seems to work OK, but like mentioned it gone back a bit if they get wet.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Since I was willing to be a Guinea pig the vet has us trying the peroxide mixture. This could be interesting on my very black dog. :~(


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll let everyone know if it kills the smell. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Oxyclean seems to work pretty well, but I wouldn't pour it into the ears. It is a tough smell to conquer, but oxyclean works the best of anything else we have tried.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, had to be careful, but the peroxide mixture worked really well. Still have a little smell in the ear, but there is only so much I'm willing to do in there. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## AtlanticGSD (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Heidi,
Since Gaia has been "skunked" twice (so much for smart GSDs!) - I have used "Skunk Off"
SKUNK-OFF®

No affiliation with the company.
Worked very well

Still - getting the spray out of the ear orifice will take some careful cleaning.
Peter


----------

